# Corel Draw Alternative



## TheSheriff (17. Dezember 2004)

Hi leuts ich suche eine Alternative zu Corel Draw in Form freier Software.
Bisher bin ich noch nicht wirklich fündig geworden kennt einer von euch ein 
solches Programm?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus.

MFG Sheriff


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Dezember 2004)

Exprssion von Microsoft wäre eine Möglichkeit:
http://www.microsoft.com/products/expression/default.asp?pg=dl


----------



## TheSheriff (22. Dezember 2004)

Leider musste ich feststellen das es nicht wirklich ein gutes Vektorprogramm auf dem Markt gibt was man kostenlos erhalten kann. Das von M$ unterstützt scheinbar keinen Export als Bitmap.

Na was solls weiter suchen un abwarten.

Trotzdem danke Sheriff


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. Dezember 2004)

Du kannst doch versuchen die erstellte Datei über Copy&Paste in ein EBV-Programm (z.B Photoshop oder Photopaint ect) zu importieren und dann es abzu speichern.
Auch teure Vektorprogramme wie z.B. Freehandeignen sich auch nicht wirklich gut zum Exportieren in ein Pixelformat.

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Fest


----------

